# howdy from Lynchburg, South Carolina



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 27, 2010)

Howdy all (Forgot to drop in here before posting in other threads, please forgive this old redneck)

I cook and grill almost everything. We cook whole hogs at least twice a year. Cooked my first brisket over New Years. Boston Butts, Ribs, and steaks are standard fare for us. Use everything from Charcoal to gas to oak in a burn barrel. Currently cooking on a Chargriller duo pro with attached firebox, a homemade box pig cooker, and a brinkmann square vertical smoker. Got a lot to learn still. Here are some pictures from our last big cook at New years

Here is the brisket, seasoned with Rudy's Rub (From Rudy's BBQ in TX), slather was EVOO

On to our pit and ready to be cooked to 170 degrees. Smoke for 5 hours

Off the grill and ready to slice

First slice

This was my first ever brisket and was a great hit! everyone said it was the best they had ever had. 
Now on to the Pig
We started the coals around 830 pm and put the pig on the grill about 11pm
Here is me (on the right) and my best friend getting ready to drop it on the pit

63 lbs On the pit and ready to smoke

10 hours later, we flipped it and started getting ready to add the vinegar based sauce

Starting to bust it up so the sauce can get into the meat

Every bone came out clean

saucing it up


mostly busted up and simmering in the sauce

we do 100% pulled never chopped
turned out awesome
Here is a better view of our pit. My buddy built this thing 18 years ago out of scrap iron and tin he had in his yard to cook one pig on for a family reunion. We have lost count how many hogs we have cooked on it. The pig is 18 inches off the ground and we keep the coals towards the ends while it cooks.

Hope ya'll enjoy the pictures as much as we enjoyed cooking and eating it!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW!! I'm impressed. That looks amazing. I bet it tastes as good as it looked. Welcome aboard.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Nice qview!   Better late than never.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.

Looks like your already pretty well up on some of the learning curve.  Nice smoke!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 27, 2010)

I do alright with whole hogs, BB's and ribs.  Only done one brisket, chicken is not my strong suit, but gonna really work on that!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2010)

Great looking pig roast and brisket, welcome to the forums and thanks for the Q-view.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

From one Parrot head to another that is one great looking feast with the whole hog - mouth is watering as I type. Brisket looks good too 
Welcome to SMF.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 27, 2010)

Howdy & welcome to the *SMF*!!

That there is one pretty pig!  :)


----------



## got14u (Jan 27, 2010)

What a intro....I have never done a whole pig. Way to go ! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for the compliments on the pig, our friends and family keep trying to talk us into competing...maybe someday.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF. You are in good company here with a bunch of rednecks and a few of us Parrotheads stuck in there too. Now I have been a parret head before the parrots were even thought of. My Mother loved Jimmy Buffet way way back and even at 75 she still would jump up and down for let's get drunk and sc......w. You guys sure know how to Q for sure so keep on a smokin and don't forget the Qview.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not to hijack my own thread, but hopefully going to see Jimmy Buffett again (for the 3rd time) in February!


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.
*Great job on the q-view.*


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## seenred (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello sawyer, and welcome to the forums!  Glad you joined us.  You sure know how to get our attention....thanks for the qview.


----------



## warthog (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2010)

Could you share with me the reason for the bricks on the sides?


----------



## treegje (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 21, 2010)

Long story dealing with my Uncle, no culinary value whatsoever.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to smf, and talk about making an entrance, great job on the pig, looking forward to some qview in the future


----------

